# Catholics



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Where's the media outrage??? Imagine if this was a Hindu, Buddhist or Muslim group? The ACLU, media and others would be all over this.......

State moves to restrict Catholics in politics
Official contends church must register as 'lobbyist' to speak out
Posted: June 01, 2009
9:30 pm Eastern

By Drew Zahn
© 2009 WorldNetDaily 









Bishop William E. Lori
The Roman Catholic Diocese of Bridgeport in Connecticut has filed a federal lawsuit following assertions by a state official that rallying church members at the Capitol in Hartford constitutes a violation of lobbying law. 
Six weeks after 4,000 Catholics in Connecticut rallied in opposition to a proposed state law known as Bill 1098, which dictated local parishes reorganize their governing structures to substitute lay leaders for priests in oversight of finances , the Diocese of Bridgeport received a letter from Connecticut's Office of State Ethics informing it that an investigation was underway to ascertain if the diocese had violated state law by failing to register as a lobbyist organization. 
"Following the surprise introduction of Bill 1098," said Diocese Bishop William E. Lori in a statement, "a proposal that *singled out Catholic parishes* and would have forced them to reorganize contrary to church law and the First Amendment, our diocese responded in the most natural, spontaneous, and frankly, American, of ways: we alerted our membership - in person and through our website; we encouraged them to exercise their free speech by contacting their elected representatives; and we organized a rally at the State Capitol. How can this possibly be called lobbying?" 
Nonetheless, the lawsuit states, in a meeting with church representatives one month following the investigation letter, the ethics enforcement officer of the state OSE, Thomas K. Jones, told church representatives that the rally in Hartford and statements on the diocese website constituted a sufficient basis to file a complaint. 
Consequently, a complaint from Jones could lead to imposition of a $10,000 fine and even possible criminal charges against the diocese. Furthermore, to become a registered lobbyist, the diocese would have to comply with reporting requirements, submit to audits and wear badges at the Capitol.

The lawsuit filed by the diocese in U.S. District Court last week contends that Jones' actions result in a direct "chilling" effect on the church's *First Amendment rights. *
"(Jones') application of the state lobbying laws is pressuring the (diocese), which from time to time is compelled by its faith to take stands on legislation, to tailor its communications and scale back its religious mission to avoid being treated as a 'lobbyist,'" the lawsuit states. 
In a letter sent to diocese churches over the weekend to be read at services, Bishop Lori made an even stronger argument. 
"This new action cannot be seen as anything other than an attempt to *muzzle the church* and subject our right of *free speech* to government review and regulation," Lori wrote. "This government action tramples on the First Amendment freedoms of speech, assembly and religion, and should shock the conscience of all citizens of the Constitution State." 
He concluded the letter by calling for church members to contact state legislators this week "to discuss why state lobbying laws, which are designed to protect the integrity of the legislative process and monitor and control backroom manipulation of that process, are now being used to stifle our freedoms of speech, religion, and assembly." 
According to the lawsuit, Jones contends the diocese acted as a lobbyist organization in two ways: first, by listing the actual bill number of RB 1098 and second, by spending in excess of $2,000 - an amount established by Connecticut lobbying laws - to bus Catholics to the Capitol. 
Carol Carson, the executive director of OSE, has declined to make comments to the press, citing the pending litigation. 
Both the diocese and the state, however, have drawn criticism from others willing to comment. 
Kim Harrison, a lobbyist for the United Church of Christ, told the Hartford Courant that religious organizations are "just like any other group, and we have to abide by the rules of the state of Connecticut." 
Alan Neigher, an attorney and First Amendment expert, on the other hand, questioned the OCE's actions. 
"*There's a difference between petitioning as a citizen and lobbying as a lobbyist and I don't blame the diocese one bit for going after the state*," Neigher told the Courant. "The state seems to be going down a slippery slope here. *On its face this seems to be a very, very questionable investigation by the state*."


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

This country is F-ing unbelievable. When the Church supports the same issues as these sticking liberals, they are all for church action. When the Church speaks against them it is criminal. We The People need to wake up or we'll be "We The Comrades".


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope the State of Connecticut gets treated like an altar boy on this one!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

What, you thought the constitution was still in effect? This is what the people wanted. They voted for it. They will proceed quietly to slavery, and they won't care, so long as they have a game on TV and beer in the ice box.

And hey, Nietzsche informed us that G_D is dead anyway, right? No worries!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> so long as they have a game on TV and beer in the ice box.


Careful dcs, you're dating yourself. Do you sit on the divan, drive a horseless carriage on the coalprovia, or watch the steamshovels dig a hole? I haven't heard ice box in about 30 years, my grandfather used to say that and all of the above terms as well.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Most of you youngsters don't even know what an ice box is,
let alone how cold it kept the beer.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Careful dcs, you're dating yourself. Do you sit on the divan, drive a horseless carriage on the coalprovia, or watch the steamshovels dig a hole? I haven't heard ice box in about 30 years, my grandfather used to say that and all of the above terms as well.


In fact my reports are repleat with descriptions of "Telegraph Pole #XX" (I did try to describe a casualty as being airlifted to the hospital by autogyro, but it didn't get past the censors ), and many details I have worked have had steamshovels AND steamrollers present; crescent wrench, fridge, unibody and all that...

Anyway, the first iteration of those mechanical marvels were so called; would you now call them dieselshovels and dieselrollers? Doesn't quite roll off the tongue as well...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> Anyway, the first iteration of those mechanical marvels were so called; would you now call them dieselshovels and dieselrollers? Doesn't quite roll off the tongue as well...


Mike Mulligan agrees!


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: a proud 48%er*



dcs2244 said:


> What, you thought the constitution was still in effect? This is what the people wanted. They voted for it. They will proceed quietly to slavery, and they won't care, so long as they have a game on TV and beer in the ice box.
> 
> And hey, Nietzsche informed us that G_D is dead anyway, right? No worries!


I believe it was more like 52% of the people wanted this. I am a 48%er.......


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

#1


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

I would love them say that they will treat everyone the same and make people of all denominations fit these standards.

Yeah right!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Mike Mulligan agrees!


A blast from the past...and yes, I have that book....


----------



## tommym27 (May 31, 2006)

"Religion is what keeps the poor from murdering the rich." according to Napolean...pretty smart man.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

"To live without faith, without a patrimony to defend, without a steady struggle for truth, that is not living, but existing."
Blessed Pier Giorgio Frassati, Turin, Italy, 1922
(1901-1925)


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

MSP75 said:


> "To live without faith, without a patrimony to defend, without a steady struggle for truth, that is not living, but existing."
> Blessed Pier Giorgio Frassati, Turin, Italy, 1922
> (1901-1925)


This guy was being profound at 21 years old then died at age 24?!? I'm glad he had faith....he needed it.

I can tell you 85 years from now no one will be quoting me from my profound MassCops postings. Then again...............


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Rock said:


> This guy was being profound at 21 years old then died at age 24?!? I'm glad he had faith....he needed it.
> 
> I can tell you 85 years from now no one will be quoting me from my profound MassCops postings. Then again...............


Yes, but the stories of your college years may live on!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Ahhhhh, the good old no responsibility days.


----------

